# Sabre 34 Mark II vs Sabre 34 Targa



## jporesky (Sep 15, 2011)

We are looking to purchase either a Sabre 34 MKII or Sabre Mark II Targa.
I would appreciate any advice as to the differences between these 2 models.
I know the shoal draft 4"6 vs 6' seems significant so I wanted to know if the there is a big difference in sailing performance. (We are not looking to race, just cruise with our family!)


----------



## EalyPA21 (Aug 17, 2010)

here you will find some nice info:
Frequently Asked Questions about Sabre Yachts


----------

